# Steroids, and life expectancy



## BiG DoG (Feb 12, 2007)

Is there anything out there that proves useing steroids shortens life expectancy?

From what I understand, inproper use or abuse of anything is/can be detrimental to your health, but what about proper use if there is such a thing?

IMO (not having done a cycle yet) If things are used properly and precautions are taken for prostate, ect, ect. It wouldnt have anything to do with premature death?

DO you agree or diagree, steroids at the pro level will shorten your life expectancy by 10-20 years?

I need as many opinions, and facts as possable, please.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

BiG DoG said:


> Is there anything out there that proves useing steroids shortens life expectancy?
> 
> From what I understand, inproper use or abuse of anything is/can be detrimental to your health, but what about proper use if there is such a thing?
> 
> ...





 I think proper use of steroids is fine. Hell, look at Franco Columbo, Arnold, Lou Ferrigno, Dave Draper, Frank Zane. All of them look better than 95% of the population of their age now. 

I personally believe the habits of regular Americans are a 100 times worse than intelligent use of Anabolic Steroids. The same people stuffing their fat faces with McDonalds Cheeseburgers are telling us how bad AS is. Give me a break. 

AS is the same as anything else in this world. Use it with intelligence, education, moderation, and a splash of common fucking sense.

As far as facts, I would be happy to direct you to the stickies in our Anabolic Forum. We have some extremely smart people there who have compiled a nice list of sources, and scientific data. It is up to you to make sense of it. 


Read the stickies! there is a ton og great infomation there.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 12, 2007)

It depends on the steroids you're using. Testosterone is natural to the body, doing a few cycles of 300-500mg/week probably isn't going to have any effect on your lifespan. Now, going and adding a bunch of other hormone esters not native to the body, but still using them intelligently; maybe they'll take a day or two off, maybe they'll add it. There's nothing conclusive. 

Guys have been using juice for fifty years+ and are going strong. They may not hurt you at all but perhaps help you.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 12, 2007)

Actually used in moderation, test can be beneficial for men.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=67662


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2007)

BiG DoG said:


> Is there anything out there that proves using steroids shortens life expectancy?



no.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 12, 2007)

Things are not that cut and dry, a few people are going to get more side effects especially if the diet is poor - i.e. Mike Matarazzo.


----------

